# Pi Zero



## Phishfry (Jan 3, 2023)

Is anybody using GPIO on Pi Zero? Looks interesting.
Armv7 board so Rpi2 like but tiny.
They include HDMI but not ethernet.
I would rather have ethernet but it looks cheap.
Looking at Ver 1.3 without the wireless but with header.


----------



## covacat (Jan 3, 2023)

pi zero is armv6 iirc
i have one running freebsd 13.0 but never tried gpio on it
it boots annoyingly slow with efi because modem like console io
i have an usb wifi attached to it and it is usable. overall it is kind of cool


----------



## sko (Jan 3, 2023)

The Orange Pi Zero would be ARMv7. I still have 2 or 3 of those lying around from small projects and "just for playing around" because they once were dirt cheap at ~10-12$ from china. nowadays they seem to sell more at ~30$, so not that cheap anymore but still OK-ish compared to other boards. I've been running OpenBSD on them, but IIRC FreeBSD should also work fine. NIC is only 100MBit though, but supports PoE (optional).

The Orange Pi Zero 2 comes with an Allwinner H616 (Cortex A53) and Gbit ethernet, but I havent' gotten my hands on one of those yet. There's also another variant with ARM Cortex A53 (Rockchip RK3328) available with dual gbit NICs which looks interesting.


----------



## 6502 (Jan 3, 2023)

ZFS on Pi Zero will be impossible mission


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 3, 2023)

Isn't ARMv5 and ARMv6 going away in FreeBSD 15?
That will sway my opinion.
I thought Pi Zero uses the same SOC as Pi2?
It looks like it uses the same CPU as Pi1


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 4, 2023)

Thank You for saving me some money. I hate learning expiring platforms.
I had a bid in for a Google AIY Vision kit with RPi Zero @ $47 it is not worth it.

So what about Pi Zero 2. Is that ARMv7? I see that with header.

I also see BananaPi in same form factor.
M2 with H2 and M3 with H3 CPU. Bare M2 board is $29
BPi Zero M3 with Header is around $52

I do see the Rockchip OrangePi Zero but it seems to be more focused on dual ethernet.
Some without GPIO at all.


----------

